# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Verwaltungsstellen >  Gute Nachricht fuer Expats in Sisaket

## sisaketfreak

Im Gespräch mit einem Freund aus Sisaket Imm Büro in Chong Sangam , wurde mir gesagt, dass ein weiteres Büro in Sisaket Stadt eroeffnet wird, auf der Straße hinter der Polizeiwache, am 14. Juni. Das Büro wird montags und freitags geöffnet und wird den "Full Service" anbieten, wie jetzt in Chang Sangam, dh einschließlich der Verlängerung des Visums, re-entry Genehmigungen, etc.

Die noch bessere Nachricht ist, dass Ihr jetzt in der Lage seid euer Visum zu erledigen und mit einem Mittagessen zu kombinieren in Franks '"Living in the Past"-Bar, gleich um die Ecke in der Nähe der Moschee!

----------

